
Startups Adjust to Web's Down Cycle - Pr0
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324296604578177541652032424-lMyQjAxMTAyMDIwNDEyNDQyWj.html
======
treskot
Down cycle? I would just call it they possibly got the IPO wrong.

~~~
PelCasandra
Every time I hear the word SoLoMo they give me the impression they have no
idea what they're talking about.

------
prostoalex
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4961966>

